# Foster Dog "Aggression"



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Since you have had her with you, have you had any opportunity to get her out to socialize? Does she do fine with other people when you are there, or is she always this way with every new person she meets? 

Regardless, I think the key is going to be a gratuitous amount of controlled, happy socialization to teach this girl that people are not something she should fear... but that's really where the importance of a behaviorist comes in, so you can do it safely. I understand the rescue's reluctance as they are likely operating on a shoe-string budget, but I'd continue to try to convince them. Good luck!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Since you have had her with you, have you had any opportunity to get her out to socialize? Does she do fine with other people when you are there, or is she always this way with every new person she meets?
> 
> Regardless, I think the key is going to be a gratuitous amount of controlled, happy socialization to teach this girl that people are not something she should fear... but that's really where the importance of a behaviorist comes in, so you can do it safely. I understand the rescue's reluctance as they are likely operating on a shoe-string budget, but I'd continue to try to convince them. Good luck!!
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


We've done TONS of socializing. Adoption events, pet stores, walks, meet-ups, having strangers over to the house, play dates with friends, etc. 

She is SO GOOD with strangers. A little timid around strangers, but they can pet her and she'll give kisses,and paw for more pets. She is super friendly off-leash with strangers. Comes up to them, gives them the ball to play fetch. 

But I'm ALWAYS there too. Its hard for me to evaluate her behavior AND remove myself at the same time. Ya know?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is fear aggression, yes.
We see that at the pet hotel sometimes. The dogs are fine as long as the owners are there, and then when they leave, their source of strength is gone and they become fearful. It's why we require an overnight trial board before taking new dogs, rather than just meeting them.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, I can see how that would present a challenge... that is tough. I wonder if it's a new place with a new person that is the biggest trigger? I'm assuming others in the rescue are willing to help out a bit (I would hope). Could you maybe try bringing her over to one of their homes for a little bit one afternoon... then have them try picking her up and bringing her there themselves the next day? (Did you bring her to the failed adopter's home for a visit prior to her being adopted? If so, that would suggest to me that she might react when these people try it, and maybe that could provide an opportunity to work on the issue?). 

I'm just spitballing here, hopefully someone with a little more background in these types of issues will jump in soon!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Yeah, I can see how that would present a challenge... that is tough. I wonder if it's a new place with a new person that is the biggest trigger? I'm assuming others in the rescue are willing to help out a bit (I would hope). Could you maybe try bringing her over to one of their homes for a little bit one afternoon... then have them try picking her up and bringing her there themselves the next day? (Did you bring her to the failed adopter's home for a visit prior to her being adopted? If so, that would suggest to me that she might react when these people try it, and maybe that could provide an opportunity to work on the issue?).
> 
> I'm just spitballing here, hopefully someone with a little more background in these types of issues will jump in soon!
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


The failed adopter never met me until I went over AFTER she had Luna to help Luna settle in. 

I've taken her to another foster's home and left her there, but she hid in the backyard and barked at the woman. She managed to make it to the adoption event so I imagine she had to become cooperative at some point. Ya know? That woman has other dogs though, so I wonder if a "kindred" spirit is needed. 

I don't really have any friends willing to help with this situation. I'm going to talk to the rescue some more about Luna and see if we can work together to find a way to "test" it and see exactly what the trigger is. 

But I'm a bit lost as HOW to help her. Is there a generic way to we can START with to over come fear aggression? 

I'm probably talking out of my bum. She is aggressive b/c she is scared. Got it. To make her less aggressive, you have to treat the fear. Got it! You have to figure out what she's scared of before you can treat it. UGH!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Fear aggression yes. You saw that when you first had her, when she went to a new environment with a stranger she exhibited the same behavior you saw at first. Placing her can be done, but it will have to be with someone who is as willing to work with her as you were, and willing to stay in touch with you so you can talk about what worked with you and what didn't. They need a confident dog in the home for her to follow too. Her socialization will be a long term project, but I am sure she can eventually be confident in new environments with new people.

Can I ask, why didn't you take her to meet n greet yourself?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Would it also be a good idea if she was adopted to a home that had another dog? She may also use Bear to calm her fears.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

She is (fear) reactive, the fact that she is 'warning'- growling, barking and lunging in an effort to create 'space/distance' is saying that she wants that 'thing' to go away. I suspect her front end is saying 'get out of here' (tall and stiff and forward) while her back end is lowered, tail tucked, legs braced as if ready to flee.

It is quite possible that more than anything she needs time to adapt and accept the new path her life has taken. Luna's life has been turned upside down, regardless how she was living before, it was familiar, predictable and 'safe' for her. She was abandoned (in her eyes) by the family that she loved for 6 years and should have loved her - her trust in people has been eroded and she has landed in a whole different world - traumatizing for any dog!
Teach (and reward) eye contact with you and to reliably look at you when you say her name. Work on and reward basic skills to build her confidence and trust in the world and give her a sense of what is expected of her.

Take the time to figure out what exactly 'sets her off'. If it is men, try to determine how close she can be and stay calm and relaxed - this is her 'safe zone' work outside of it, over time it will get smaller. Ask your helper to sit in a chair or turn sideways to her, avoid sudden movements or looking at her. Start at that distance she is able to cope, with her on leash, that she can see the person but stays calm and in control, when she looks at the person say 'yes' (or mark with a clicker) and feed a couple of high value treats. Slowly decrease the distance , as she is able to handle it. When she is able to be close enough, don't rush her, lay a trail of treats leading to the person, and spread some treats on the floor near their feet. Allow her to choose to approach, and leave when she is done with the treats. The person should remain as still as possible at this point. Slowly progress to having the person hold out treats in an open hand, when she is ready, have them gently toss them to her (underhand), if she stays back. The goal is to change how she feels and create positive associations with men, start with your boyfriend, then your brother and progress with anyone (male or female) who will follow your direction.
Watch her body language closely, do not 'correct' or punish should she lose control, she is not 'wrong' she is afraid and over threshold- turn her away and move her away to a distance that she can regain her self control. Allow her to look at the person briefly, then interrupt by saying her name (to get her to look at you), lots of praise and rewards when this happens.
When you take her out, take to places where she can people watch and get rewarded for it, but there is little risk of them invading her 'space'. 
Resist the urge to 'fix' the problem in a 'today' kind of way, or hurry through each step, allow her the time she needs to learn that everything will be okay. 
Depending where she is 'at' you may be able to start with allowing her or encouraging her to approach a person she finds scary - keeping in mind it must be her choice, and she must be free to back off if that is what she chooses. You can lay the trail of treats, or have the person turn sideways and offer the treats from their hand or simply drop them on the floor at their feet. It is a process, you are building 'trust'.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Can I ask, why didn't you take her to meet n greet yourself?



Sure. I was attending the Morris Foundation K9 Cancer walk with Bear. It was an event that had been planned long before I got Luna. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

But she seemed fine this weekend with Maddie, me and Josh. No one crowded her but I didn't notice any signs of trouble and there were lots of strange dogs and people. She didn't cling to you or give any indication that there was a problem. Was I just not noticing or was that situation fine for her? She was rollicking around having a good ole time.

Is it that she is separated from you? Or something else?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brave said:


> Sure. I was attending the Morris Foundation K9 Cancer walk with Bear. It was an event that had been planned long before I got Luna.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very cool.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> But she seemed fine this weekend with Maddie, me and Josh. No one crowded her but I didn't notice any signs of trouble and there were lots of strange dogs and people. She didn't cling to you or give any indication that there was a problem. Was I just not noticing or was that situation fine for her? She was rollicking around having a good ole time.
> 
> Is it that she is separated from you? Or something else?



Is when I'm not there. She is fine at
Home when I'm gone. But new people/places without me she quakes and has anxiety. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Brave said:


> Is when I'm not there. She is fine at
> Home when I'm gone. But new people/places without me she quakes and has anxiety.
> 
> 
> ...


So she's come to associate you with safety. That's encouraging as she could transfer that to another person with not too much time.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> So she's come to associate you with safety. That's encouraging as she could transfer that to another person with not too much time.



My friend thinks that she can do it, but it'll take the right person and circumstances. We'll keep working on it and socializing her. And taking it day by day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

